# Getting Started in Showing?



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

I was hoping to get some information from the people on the forum that show their dogs.
How did you get started? Is it expensive? Time consuming? Do you show or do you have a handler? What made you want to show your dog?
Now that there is a litter on the ground I would like to get some real information before I make a decision. 

Thanks!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I started in conformation handling classes and then entered my puppy in shows soon after I got him. It can get expensive depending on how often you show. AKC is around $30 per show and UKC is $25 per show. I usually enter a couple shows a month. It's not very time consuming if you aren't showing a lot. I usually have to drive on average 2.5 hrs one way to get to a show where other people of my breed will be showing. 

I show because it's something to do with my dog and I've met a lot of great people. I wouldn't call it my passion because it's kind of boring, but it's fun when you win haha.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I started taking conformation classes with my spayed Aussie because I planned on showing my next Aussie pup. UKC offers altered conformation, so I have started showing her in that. It is much easier to get a championship in UKC and a lot more laid back. I'd say practice in UKC first before entering AKC. I personally have a lot of fun with it but I have yet to do it "for real". 

I can find many shows near me within an hour or 2. You can kinda pick and choose how often you want to show. I personally won't hire a handler. I would rather do it myself because I like spending time with my dog and I don't trust a soul with my dog either. There are some handlers that are willing to take your dog right at ringside, show and return your dog right away though. That I wouldn't mind as much as having your dog sent away to a handler for training. Handlers are usually expensive unless you find the right person. They are also generally used more with popular breeds. You cannot have a professional handler at all in UKC. In different breeds you need to learn to groom them and such.. but you wouldn't really have to worry about that based on your breed choice. 

There's also a group called "Dog Showing and Handling" on fb that is a nice resource. Showing can be pretty intimidating at first for sure.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would also suggest making friends with your breeds local show people. I'm sure there's a facebook group for them. I've relied pretty heavily on the New England Beauceron people to show me what I should be doing and where to be.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

If you want to get into conformation, it really kind of starts with getting the right puppy from the right breeder. Does the breeder you are thinking of actively show and title their dogs in conformation? If someone claims that their dogs are "show quality" but don't show because "it's just politics", it's "too expensive", or any of a number of other excuses, and are breeding untitled dogs from untitled pedigrees, then chances are _pretty _good that their dogs are NOT "show quality". Once you have a show quality pup from a good breeder, you are in possession of access to all kinds of information and support.

A good breeder will frequently sell a show prospect puppy on a co-ownership, especially with a first-time show owner, so you need to make sure that both of you are comfortable with the contract terms. They may ask (sometimes require) that you use a handler, which can be expensive. The cost of a handler can vary widely, and depends upon things whether you drop the dog off ringside for the handler to take in, or whether you have the dog boarded at the handler's kennel. 

Grooming! If you are going to be getting a coated breed, you will need to learn proper grooming techniques. For example, Poodles need to be regularly brushed, bathed, and have their topknots and ears banded and/or wrapped. Wire coated terriers are NEVER clipped with clippers, but are instead hand stripped. Even smooth coated breeds can require some "finishing touches" for the ring, like trimming any scraggly stray hairs. 

The average AKC entry fee in my area seems to be $27, with really big shows being more like $35 or so. Don't forget though, if you travel for a show, there is the cost of gas, meals, and a motel if you spend the night. Frankly, for any dog sport endeavor, entry fees are the least of the expense. 

PS: Jade, we could use some Redbone and Beauce pictures over on DT, please and thank you.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not even sure where to start looking. I'll check the facebook see if theres any local people. I feel like I could do a show every so often but I guess I'd need to ask my breeder what her requirements are for a show pup. 

Do your dogs enjoy it? In the confirmation classes do they teach you how to handle the dog?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

If a dog doesn't enjoy showing, there is almost no point if doing it. A dog who looks like they are being tortured by being in the ring, even if they are the most physically correct, probably won't win over a dog with more faults, but has a better attitude. 

Conformation classes teach you how to handle you dog, get your dog used to being touched by strangers, and can also a good way to get familiar with ring procedure and the like.

The Learning to Show Dogs Facebook group is great. https://www.facebook.com/groups/324624280935663/?ref=bookmarks Lots of advice and encouragement, especially for newbies.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

LeoRose said:


> If a dog doesn't enjoy showing, there is almost no point if doing it. A dog who looks like they are being tortured by being in the ring, even if they are the most physically correct, probably won't win over a dog with more faults, but has a better attitude.
> 
> Conformation classes teach you how to handle you dog, get your dog used to being touched by strangers, and can also a good way to get familiar with ring procedure and the like.
> 
> The Learning to Show Dogs Facebook group is great. https://www.facebook.com/groups/324624280935663/?ref=bookmarks Lots of advice and encouragement, especially for newbies.


Thank you!! That's definitely something I will need.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

BeeKay said:


> I'm not even sure where to start looking. I'll check the facebook see if theres any local people. I feel like I could do a show every so often but I guess I'd need to ask my breeder what her requirements are for a show pup.
> 
> Do your dogs enjoy it? In the confirmation classes do they teach you how to handle the dog?


Check out the Jack Bradshaw website, they have a list of the local clubs and I believe they may even have a list of the class schedules that the different clubs offer. Jack Bradshaw is our local dog show superintendent, so if your planing on showing be sure to have their website in your browser favorites because you're gonna need it. I'm constantly on their site checking the upcoming shows and recent show results. 

When are you getting your pup? And how old will it be? What breed?


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

animalcraker said:


> Check out the Jack Bradshaw website, they have a list of the local clubs and I believe they may even have a list of the class schedules that the different clubs offer. Jack Bradshaw is our local dog show superintendent, so if your planing on showing be sure to have their website in your browser favorites because you're gonna need it. I'm constantly on their site checking the upcoming shows and recent show results.
> 
> When are you getting your pup? And how old will it be? What breed?


Pharaoh hound puppy. They were born last week so most likely end of october. I'm not 100% sure I will be showing but I'm open to it...if there is a pet quality boy then I'll just take him.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

If you are interested in showing I suggest getting your dog into a conformation class to learn handling skills. Also, go to a couple of shows and watch people handle their dogs. You can also look at video's on Youtube if you want. Also, if you or your dogs doesn't really love conformation there are many other options like Rally, herding, 
obedience, agility, flyball, nose work etc..... There really is something for everyone.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I started showing Watson when he was about 9 months old. I was talked into it by his breeder and it wasn't previously on my list of things I wanted to do. It's been a good experience though. I don't love it necessarily, but it's fun to hang out with other people in the breed and it's less training intensive than the other sports we do. As Jade5280 said, it's fun when you win  I joke that people show dogs because it's basically gambling and you keep coming back hoping this show will be the one you win.

I learned how to show through handling classes. They're typically on a drop in basis, maybe $5-20 per class, so that's convenient. I went to months of classes with Watson until we were comfortable. 

Shows are typically over 3-4 days, though you can enter as many days as you want since each one is an individual show. Entries cost ~$30. So I typically show only 2 days in a row, so $60 per dog. Not super expensive, but not cheap necessarily. You can enter as many as you want, so you can show once a month or every weekend. With a rare breed, you may need to drive for shows. There are lots of shows within an hour of where I live, but not a single Welshie showing at any of them, so I have to drive 2-3 hours or further. You only earn points by beating dogs of your own breed so there's no point in going if you're the only one entered. Rare breeds tend to have FB groups where people talk about which shows they're going to enter, and after a couple years you figure out which ones are typically well attended by your breed, and who currently has young dogs to provide competition, etc.

I show myself, so no fee for a handler. Handler fees vary greatly depending on how you do it. You can do all of the training and grooming and just hand your dog off at the show, and that's the cheapest option. But if I'm going to do all the work I might as well take my dog into the ring. You can pay more for them to house the dog, drive them around, train, groom, etc.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BeeKay said:


> Do your dogs enjoy it? In the confirmation classes do they teach you how to handle the dog?


Yes, conformation classes teach you how to handle the dog. They work with everybody from experienced people to newbies, puppies to champions. They're usually the kind of class you pop into when you can, with whichever dog you want to work with that day. You tend to see the same people over and over which is fun, especially when they show up with a new puppy. Once you've figured out what you're doing a little bit, they can help you figure out how to show off your dog's best traits - how fast to run down and back, how to set him up to show off his best features, etc. It can be fun.

Show dogs should enjoy showing. I hate to see dogs go into the ring over and over again who obviously don't want to be there, and most judges won't put those dogs up anyway so they aren't going to be winning. One of my dogs enjoys showing quite a bit. He likes being around people and other Welshies, and he always looks happy to be in the ring and have a judge go over him. He knows exactly what is expected of him and gets great treats in the ring, so he thinks it's pretty cool. His biggest issue is boredom and getting fidgety when there are a lot of dogs. In a rare breed you'll typically show against less than 6 dogs per show, but that one time you're in the ring with 14 (or you go into the group ring) and it can be really tedious for a young dog. Some dogs get burnt out on showing because in a popular breed there's a lot of standing around, but you shouldn't have that problem in your breed which is good.

My younger one is learning. She likes to be there, but having a stranger touch her while she stands still is still a bit weird for her. I've hardly shown her so she's still getting the hang of it.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you Elrohwen! I plan to talk with her about what she would want as far as letting me have a show puppy. Depending on how much she wants him shown and things like that...I am definitely open to it after reading this...it doesn't sound as demanding as I thought it would be.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It definitely depends on the contract and how much they want you to show. I own my dogs outright so my breeder is super easy going. She wants me to show them of course but there's no contractual agreement. Other breeders require you to show a certain amount or hire a handler if the dog isn't winning. So figure that out first.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

Definitely read the contract and talk to the breeder. 
I co-own with my breeder my first show dog. As per her contract and our conversations I can show as much or as little (or not even at all) as I want and at any shows I want to, with or without a handler (and I told her that I would not be using a handler), I can groom myself or not ( told her I wanted to do the grooming myself and she's helping me with it as he's my first show poodle).
Compared to hunter.jumper horse shows it's SUPER cheap, unless you are traveling around showing all the time (which would still be more expensive with horses if you were traveling around showing all the time). My first one day baby puppy show cost me...under $17. My coming show is 4 days (in dog shows that's actually 4 dog shows, unlike horse shows where it would be one 4 day show haha), and doing baby puppy each day and sweeps one day it cost me under $90 (a horse show would have cost $800-1000).
It can be as time consuming as you want depending on how often you want to 
Show
go to handling classes/practise 
if you want to do a lot of traveling to shows
how much grooming your dog needs (I have a poodle so that's a LOT of time)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> How did you get started?


To be honest, I don't really remember, but I started in Collies and later used a friend's older GSD to get started. 



> Is it expensive?


Yes. No point lying about it. Entry fees alone are $28-32 for AKC. That is per dog, per show. Every day is considered a separate show. So for a simple two day show with two dogs entry fees alone are $112. We won't discuss lodging and gas costs if the show isn't local. 



> Time consuming?


Extremely. I am constantly training myself and the dogs for better presentation. Last night at class I helped a new woman with her Weim puppy. She got a brief lesson in learning how to stop "running like a girl." We also discussed beginning freestacking and learning how to *Wait* before we enter a ring with our dogs. Bringing in a ring ready animal is important.



> Do you show or do you have a handler?


I owner handle 99% of the time. The stud dog owner helps me with my animals that her dog has sired when we have a big string entered. 



> What made you want to show your dog?


I got a random hair up my butt about it when I was 15-16 and never looked back. Showed at Westminster for the very first time this year.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Xeph said:


> To be honest, I don't really remember, but I started in Collies and later used a friend's older GSD to get started.
> 
> 
> Yes. No point lying about it. Entry fees alone are $28-32 for AKC. That is per dog, per show. Every day is considered a separate show. So for a simple two day show with two dogs entry fees alone are $112. We won't discuss lodging and gas costs if the show isn't local.
> ...


Welp....I'm not too sure what to say lmao. So it can go either way? Depending on how much is required by the breeder or how much you and the dog enjoy it...it can be a hobby or a way of life lol


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

BeeKay said:


> Welp....I'm not too sure what to say lmao. So it can go either way? Depending on how much is required by the breeder or how much you and the dog enjoy it...it can be a hobby or a way of life lol


Yup! Pretty much.

I don't think any breeder should require so much of you that it becomes a way of life. If they really want a super dedicated show person for a particular puppy, then they will seek out one of those people and sell to them. Like the current #1 dog in my breed right now lives with a lady who is ok with shipping him off to handlers and having him shown all the time, and he was sold to her because he was a super nice dog and the breeder had a long relationship with this woman. But for newbies who are talked into showing, a breeder can't expect that kind of commitment (and if they do they're crazy!)

But you might find that you enjoy it so much you want to keep doing it! I know one woman who finished her dog which is all the breeder required, but she keeps showing him because she enjoys it and enjoys the breed community. But it's not a lifestyle for her either - maybe one show weekend a month over the spring and summer.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

For me, it has become a way of life. I don't make money doing it, it is a hobby. But it is one I am passionate about and have worked 16 years to be successful in. 

I sold all of my show puppies to newbies and they are all on co ownerships. But I'm really easy to get on with. I do not expect everybody to live and breathe showing and working their dogs like I do, but if you get a show dog from me, I expect it to be shown unless it doesn't turn out. 

That said, sometimes things take time and certain allowances need to be made. One dog had almost a year long break after an issue at a show. He just started back up again and has had some big wins. He will definitely finish. Whether he finishes this year or next depends on his owner's work schedule


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Xeph said:


> For me, it has become a way of life. I don't make money doing it, it is a hobby. But it is one I am passionate about and have worked 16 years to be successful in.
> 
> I sold all of my show puppies to newbies and they are all on co ownerships. But I'm really easy to get on with. I do not expect everybody to live and breathe showing and working their dogs like I do, but if you get a show dog from me, I expect it to be shown unless it doesn't turn out.
> 
> That said, sometimes things take time and certain allowances need to be made. One dog had almost a year long break after an issue at a show. He just started back up again and has had some big wins. He will definitely finish. Whether he finishes this year or next depends on his owner's work schedule


I would be a super newbie because I don't even know what that means to "finish" a dog!


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

BeeKay said:


> I would be a super newbie because I don't even know what that means to "finish" a dog!


It means to get the dog's championship


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

AsherLove said:


> It means to get the dog's championship


Ah that makes sense.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I posted on FB a couple weeks ago that we went BOB over specials, and that my friend finished her dog, and other people made comments. I got to work on Tuesday and my friend said "I read your post but I wasn't even sure it was a good thing. It's like you guys were speaking a different language"


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> I posted on FB a couple weeks ago that we went BOB over specials, and that my friend finished her dog, and other people made comments. I got to work on Tuesday and my friend said "I read your post but I wasn't even sure it was a good thing. It's like you guys were speaking a different language"


It really is like another language. She even uses the lingo and I have no idea what any of it means, ever lol. So when I think of getting into it I don't even know where to start!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's not as hard as it seems! You'll get the lingo. Ask here if you have any questions!


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

elrohwen said:


> It's not as hard as it seems! You'll get the lingo. Ask here if you have any questions!


I definitely will! Its good that there are show people on the forum. I'm just happy at this point she's even open to letting me have a show puppy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

What breed?


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

Xeph said:


> What breed?


Pharaoh hound


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

If my schedule works out for next year I'll be at a good majority of the So Cal shows and would be happy to give you some hands on pointers. Palm Springs and the Hound Classic are two of my favorite shows and I go to those ones every year regardless of having a dog to show or not. IMO those are also 2 of the best shows to find other breeders and handlers within you breed to give you advice on showing. Palm Springs is the first show of the new year so everyone is in a good mood and hopeful for the coming year of shows. And the Hound classic is a group show strictly for the sight and scent hounds, everyone there tends to make a whole weekend of and plans on being at the showgrounds the everyday enjoying dogs and likeminded individuals.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I have absolutely zero experience in showing, but I did notice that this semester there is a conformation/showing class online by the Fenzie Dog Sports Academy, so if you're having a hard time finding somewhere to get started that might be somewhere to look, maybe. http://www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/3705


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

animalcraker said:


> If my schedule works out for next year I'll be at a good majority of the So Cal shows and would be happy to give you some hands on pointers. Palm Springs and the Hound Classic are two of my favorite shows and I go to those ones every year regardless of having a dog to show or not. IMO those are also 2 of the best shows to find other breeders and handlers within you breed to give you advice on showing. Palm Springs is the first show of the new year so everyone is in a good mood and hopeful for the coming year of shows. And the Hound classic is a group show strictly for the sight and scent hounds, everyone there tends to make a whole weekend of and plans on being at the showgrounds the everyday enjoying dogs and likeminded individuals.


Would you really?? I still don't know for sure if I am getting a show puppy, I won't know until the 18th of next month.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

BeeKay said:


> Would you really?? I still don't know for sure if I am getting a show puppy, I won't know until the 18th of next month.


Of course I love working with puppies and have no problem helping others out if I can. Just pm me if you do get a show puppy and what shows you may be interested in going to.


----------



## BeeKay (Jul 11, 2015)

animalcraker said:


> Of course I love working with puppies and have no problem helping others out if I can. Just pm me if you do get a show puppy and what shows you may be interested in going to.


Thank you! I definitely will


----------

